# ptsb at Oireachtas Finance Committee



## Brendan Burgess (14 Sep 2022)

Michael McNamara asking questions

20% variable
28%  tracker
62%  Fixed
? I got this wrong.

Variable rates are purely LTV
Our fixed rates are very competitive in the market

our best rate 2.05% fixed for 4 years.

CEO. We have not moved since the rate was raised 1.25%

No other TD or Senator there.

Durkan Chairman: My only comment is not to forget the customers.

We live in a competitive market: It's up to the banks to show the customers that they exist.


----------

